# Boston Ski Show 2010



## billski (Jul 15, 2010)

*Waltham, MA -* New locations, new retailer partners and a shifting  of dates mark the 2010 BEWI Ski & Snowboard Expo schedule announced  this week.  Calendar listings will note an earlier ski season kick-off  in all three Expo cities, Minneapolis (Oct. 22-24), Denver (Nov. 5-7)  and Boston (Nov. 11-14)


----------



## Clarkl23 (Jul 15, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see who they get to replace Ski Market.  Not sure if you were aware, but EICSL use to run a ski swap at the ski show prior to Ski Market.

Clark


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 15, 2010)

Eastern Boarder will be the snow board shop for the event


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

*show details*

http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston

*Thursday, November 11th through Sunday, November 14th, 2010

*Thursday, November 11 - Noon to 10pm
Friday, November 12 - 3pm to 10pm
Saturday, November 13 - 10am to 8pm
Sunday, November 14 - 10am to 6pm

$12, Children 12 and under are FREE (cash only)
Includes one year magazine subscription to Ski,:-o Skiing :rollr Transworld  Snowboarding
Save $2 by printing out a coupon or  buying your ticket in advance


----------



## Clarkl23 (Aug 25, 2010)

Kind of bizarre.  The link at http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston takes you to the hotel, not the trade center.

Clark


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

Clarkl23 said:


> Kind of bizarre. The link at http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston takes you to the hotel, not the trade center.
> 
> Clark


 
It takes me to the bewi web page announcing the show.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2010)

Clarkl23 said:


> Kind of bizarre. The link at http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston takes you to the hotel, not the trade center.
> 
> Clark


 
It didn't for me.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2010)

billski said:


> It takes me to the bewi web page announcing the show.



Takes me there too.


----------



## Rushski (Aug 25, 2010)

Surprisingly as has Ski Market as the main vendor...  Surprised at that and the venue change.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2010)

How has the swag been the past couple of years?  Any decent discount coupons for weekend skiing and riding at the resorts that participate?


----------



## playoutside (Aug 25, 2010)

Rushski said:


> Surprisingly as has Ski Market as the main vendor... Surprised at that and the venue change.


 

Venue had to change...Bayside Expo is now in the hands of UMass for classroom space I believe.


----------



## dl (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe East Coast Alpine will be the ski store at the show.


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> How has the swag been the past couple of years?  Any decent discount coupons for weekend skiing and riding at the resorts that participate?



I didn't go last year, but I heard anecdotal there wasn't much that you couldn't get elsewhere or at least an equivalent disc.

I'm going this year for other reasons though.


----------



## playoutside (Aug 25, 2010)

We go every year.  The swag has become less and less over the year, but there are still deals to be had if you work it. Don't expect someone to be shouting about giving away free tix from any booths.  Talk to people, ask questions, they sometimes reach into their pocket for a discount and the occasional freebie. There are usually pre-xmas and late season offers floating around and some mountains let you play a game to try for something. For us it's more like the kickoff to the season.   last year I ended up with 2-3 that I used and a couple more I gave away.  It's fun with the right group of friends...besides they have beer there!  Wonder if the new venue will offer a decent microbrew?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 25, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm going this year for other reasons though.



The free subscription to "Skiing"...... :lol:


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

*Boston Ski and Board Expo 2010*

http://www.bewisports.com/expos/boston/

Thursday, November 11 - Noon to 10pm
Friday, November 12 - 3pm to 10pm
Saturday, November 13 - 10am to 8pm
Sunday, November 14 - 10am to 6pm

Who's going?  I'll be there at the opening bell on Saturday.
I'll let you know what you missed on Monday, including the three for $99 Cranmore tix.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 8, 2010)

Tempting, but I'm thinking of going to ski @ SR instead.

-w


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Tempting, but I'm thinking of going to ski @ SR instead.
> 
> -w


 
+ 1.  Why talk about skiing when one can actually do it?   

A good event though for those in the area and who can't get up to the slopes.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm saving my time for better snow days ahead, plus the benis and contacts you can pickup at the show are not to be sniffled at.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2010)

contacts???  :???:

elaborate


----------



## gostan (Nov 8, 2010)

Last year, I was able to spend about an hour with a knowledgeable young lady at the Aspen Snowmass booth to pick her wealth of knowledge about where the locals drank and ate and skied.  Well worth the price of show admission as I used this information later in the season to have a great week of skiing, eating, drinking and fun.

Not sure I will be going this winter as I have opted for a Sugarbush season's pass and skiing in MRV this winter.

And, I never really found any great deals when Ski Market was the vendor of choice, and I am sure that the same will be more so with East Coast Alpine.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 8, 2010)

Thinking of heading over on Thursday after work. TGR show on Friday then skiing at the River on saturday should round out the ski weekend.


----------



## reefer (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll most likely go Friday. As stated, the swag seems to be less and less. The highlight for me was the food Stowe was putting out last year in their booth. Spent quite a bit of time hanging around there.........


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2010)

an ok summary of some of the offerings

http://skiing.about.com/od/skishows/a/2010-Boston-Globe-Ski-And-Snowboard-Expo-Deals-And-Steals.htm


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2010)

Cannon says:  We'll have one of the new Mittersill chairs in the booth  [Boston s&s expo] and you can be one of the first to see it, touch  it and have a seat.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 11, 2010)

Will shoot for Saturday moning.  Agree that if you talk tosome reps they will usually give you some good intel and maybe some discount coupons, etc..


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll bring a camera and do a TR.


----------



## Ski Diva (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm going to head over Sunday morning. I have to be in Boston anyway for a mystery convention (New England Crime Bake; my next book comes out January 4). I've been been to the ski show before, so it'll all be new to me.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 12, 2010)

Went to the show Thursday evening, good deals...GREAT DEAL for BURKE MOUNTAIN 3-Day(s) Pass for $99 which you can use anyway you’d like... and the Mohican Devil himself Glen Plake was there signing autographs and being a real gentleman...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2010)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Went to the show Thursday evening, good deals...GREAT DEAL for BURKE MOUNTAIN 3-Day(s) Pass for $99 which you can use anyway you’d like... and the Mohican Devil himself Glen Plake was there signing autographs and being a real gentleman...



Is it transferable?


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll be at the Expo from the opening bell @ 10 on Saturday.
Will rendezvous with WinnChill.  Will be shopping around for snow


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

anyone going to be at the Expo who has a Save Magic Mountain T-Shirt?  
I'm looking to generate a photo-op.
Please PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## Geoff (Nov 12, 2010)

The Boston Ski Show was useful to me exactly once.   I got to meet the woman who does sales at Termas de Chillan.   It gave me a contact where I could book lodging and get the discount normally given to a travel agent.

I've found I can usually do way better than the show special "lodging plus ticket" deals resorts offer.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 12, 2010)

Met Glen Plake last night. Awesome!


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

TR:  http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2010/11/a_look_back_on_day_one_of_the.html


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 12, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Is it transferable?



YES it is...


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2010)

*Eeek!*

If you're looking for something to do after the show, hop on the T and head over to the Atrium Mall in Chestnut Hill/Newton.  Grab a quick drink and then queue up for for an interesting exhibit,  "Bodies Human: Anatomy in Motion."  It is  "a display of over 100 authentic human specimens, including whole bodies,  individual organs, and transparent body slices preserved through a  special process called plastination."  Apparently Abercrombie & Fitch couldn't make a go of it, so they replaced it with this exhibit!  :-o


----------

